# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  خارطة الطريق : ناصر بابكر : القمة بين المنطق والواقع

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
القمة بين المنطق والواقع

* بدأ العد التنازلي للقاء القمة المؤجل من الدورة الأولى لدوري السوداني الأبواب وكالعادة بدأت المباراة في الصحف ووسائل التواصل الإجتماعي قبل أن تبدأ في الملعب وكل طرف يعمل لتصوير فريقه الأفضل والأقوى ويتحدى بتحقيق الإنتصار وأغلب تلك الأحاديث لا تخرج من نطاق التناول العاطفي الذي لا يستند لمنطق ويندرج تحت محاولات الحرب النفسية لا أكثر.
* فكرة القدم أحياناً لا تعترف بالمنطق نفسه وهو ما دعا لتسميتها بـ(المجنونة) ونتائجها في بعض المرات تخالف التوقعات التي تسبقها وتخالف في مرات أخرى مجريات المباراة نفسها فيفوز الطرف الأسوأ في اللقاء ويخسر الأفضل.. والجمهور الرياضي السوداني يدرك جيداً أن مباريات القمة تحديداً لا تعترف بأي معايير ولا بمعطيات تسبقها خاصة وأنها في العادة تكون مباريات فقيرة سواء فنياً أو تكتيكياً ويطغى عليها التوتر والإنفعال وبالتالي فإن الحظ يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تحديد نتائجها كما أن الفوارق بين الطرفين قبل المباراة تزول داخل المستطيل الأخضر تحت تأثير التوتر والحماس الزائد والضغط النفسي والذهني الذي يعيشه اللاعبون.
* مباراة الغد شأنها شأن كل المباريات مفتوحة لكل الإحتمالات لكن محاولة تسليط الضوء على المعطيات التي تسبقها يشير إلى أن الهلال (على الورق) أقرب للفوز وذلك عند تناول بعض النقاط الجوهرية في عالم الساحرة المستديرة والتي تلعب دورًا مهمًا في ترجيح كفة فريق على آخر.
* تلك النقاط تبدأ بـ(الجاهزية) وبالمنطق فإن الهلال (يفترض) أنه أكثر جاهزية لأنه أولاً لم يحصل على فترة راحة طويلة بعد نهاية النصف الأول وبدأ إعداده للنصف الثاني مبكراً وقبل أكثر من أسبوعين من بداية إعداد المريخ.. كما أن الهلال (يفترض) أنه يتفوق على الأحمر في جزئية الإستقرار الإداري بوجود مجلس منتخب يقوده مقابل تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة في المريخ لم يمضِ وقت طويل على توليها للمسئولية.. وحتى في جانب الإستقرار الفني ورغم أن (الحال من بعضو) إلا أن الكفة تميل أيضًا للهلال قليلاً لأنه تعاقد مع إيلي بلاتشي قبل أكثر من شهر في وقت إستلم فيه برهان تية مسئولية تدريب المريخ قبل فترة وجيزة.. أما النقطة الأخيرة التي تميل فيها الكفة للهلال أيضًا فتتعلق بـ(الإنسجام) لأن توليفة الأزرق شبه ثابتة منذ النصف الأول ولم يطرأ عليها تغييرات كثيرة على العكس من توليفة المريخ التي تعرف الكثير من التغييرات سواء على مستوى العناصر أو مراكزهم.
* وبالمنطق أعلاه ووفقاً لتلك النقاط فإن الهلال (على الورق) (يفترض) أن يكون الأقرب للفوز.. وما دعاني لوضع ذاك (الإفتراض) بين قوسين أن (واقع) فريق الكرة بالهلال يبدو مختلفاً كلياً عن الواقع الإفتراضي بحسب منطق كرة القدم وهذا الإختلاف لا يحتاج لكثير عناء لإثباته ويكفي مراجعة أداء الأزرق أمام سانت جورج في التجربة الودية وأمام الخرطوم الوطني في الممتاز لتدرك على الفور أن الهلال (في الواقع) أضعف بكثير من الهلال (على الورق).
* فأثر (الجاهزية) غائب تماماً في المستطيل الأخضر بدليل نفاذ المخزون البدني للاعبي الهلال سريعاً في مباراتي سانت جورج والخرطوم الوطني والذي تفوق على الأزرق في الحصة الثانية وتسيدها بشكل كامل لتلعب الـ(45) دقيقة الثانية وسط ضجيج صافرات إستهجان الجماهيرية الهلالية ما يعني أن واقع جاهزية الهلال مختلف عن الذي يظهره المنطق وهو أمر ربما يعود لعدم إنضباط لاعبي الأزرق وهو أمر وارد أو بسبب معدل الأعمار المرتفع وهو أمر وارد بشدة خاصة وأن توليفة الفريق تضم أسماء على غرار مساوي وكاريكا وبشة والشغيل ممن تجاوزوا (35) عاماً إلى جانب عناصر أخرى دخلت أو باتت على مشارف الثلاثين عاماً.
* وفي الجانب الإداري، فإن الهلال مستقر (ظاهريًا فقط) لكن في الواقع هو يعاني من شروخ كبيرة ومشاكل خطيرة بسبب إنفراد الكاردينال و(شلته) وبعضها من خارج المجلس بالقرار مع وجود مجموعة كبيرة من المهمشين ومن بينهم قيادات في المجلس دون أن ننسى المعارضة المؤثرة والهدامة في الهلال بشكل يؤثر سلباً على أداء اللاعبين ويجعلهم موضع شك وإتهام دائم من الإعلام الموالي للرئيس مع أي نتيجة سلبية أو أداء سيئ مع الإشارة إلى أن (شلة الرئيس) تحدث إنقسام على مستوى المدرجات نفسها وتحارب علناً الألتراس الذي يعتبر أهم مجموعة تشجيعية في مدرجات الهلال.
* أما على الصعيد الفني الذي يفترض أن يكون جيداً بالحسابات الإفتراضية للجاهزية والإنسجام.. فالكل شاهد حقيقة الهلال (على أرض الواقع) والواضح أن الأرقام القياسية التي حطمها النادي على صعيد تبديل الأجهزة الفنية في السنوات الأخيرة والتسجيلات الإدارية والإعلامية قد أنهكت جسد الفريق وحطمته تماماً.. حيث يعاني الهلال من مشاكل كبيرة على مستوى (الدفاع والهجوم).. فعمار الدمازين لا يجيد سوى إرتكاب المخالفات واللعب على الأجسام وهو مدافع ضعيف جدًا في التمركز والحركة ومساوي فعل معه الزمن فعلته وبات كثير الأخطاء وبطئ التفكير والأطراف الدفاعية أكثر من عادية وعيوب من يشغلونها أكثر من إيجابياتهم سواء فداسي أو أطهر أو بوي أو أبوعاقلة.. أما الهجوم فيعاني من عقم كبير وإفتقاد للمهاجم رقم (9) الذي يجيد وضع الكرات في الشباك ليعتمد الفريق بصورة شبه كاملة في التسجيل على لاعب الوسط بشة مع التنويه لأن الهلال يعاني من مشكلة على مستوى صناعة الفرص نفسها لعدم وجود لاعبين يملكون ميزة التمريرات القاتلة.
* تلك الجوانب تفسر المستويات الضعيفة التي يقدمها الهلال الذي يعاني في سبيل تحقيق الفوز وهو أمر طبيعي لفريق يعاني في التسجيل ويملك في نفس الوقت دفاع هش وسهل الإختراق وتلك النقاط تقلل من أهمية تفوق الهلال (الإفتراضي) المبني على فوارق الجاهزية والإنسجام والإستقرار الإداري طالما أن أثر تلك النقاط لا يظهر على أداء الأزرق في المستطيل الأخضر مع الإشارة إلى أن من مصلحة المريخ نفسه أن يدخل موقعة الغد وهو أقل ترشيحا للفوز سيما وأنه صاحب دوافع أكبر وهو أمر أعود للتطرق له بتفصيل أكبر غداً بإذن الله.

*

----------

